# Zacharias Ursinus on the necessity of the atonement



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2021)

Q 73 Why could this covenant not have been valid without a mediator?

A Because God’s justice demanded that he be angry with men forever on account of sin. Therefore, since it was impossible for God to have any fellowship with the human race contrary to his justice, it was necessary that some one intervene who, by pleading with God for us, satisfying the justice of God, and removing every future offence, might again unite God with men who were separated from him.

Q 74 Why must this mediator of the covenant be true man?

A Because the justice of God required that sin be atoned for by suffering and death. But, since the divine nature could not suffer and die, satisfaction had to come through a creature; and since man sinned, through no other creature than man himself. ...

For the reference, see Zacharias Ursinus on the necessity of the atonement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

